# Tunes



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

Yup, trifecta, and several others.

looks at some of the car of the month builds and they are tuned.

Some are just performance improvements, others delete all the california crap out of the car and straight pipe it.

Typical improvements are about 40+ hp to wheels and 60+ft/lb torque.

Power comes on earlier with less turbo lag.

Some people report smalls gains in fuel economy.
Just about everyone say the car is more fun.


----------



## SCR3AMZ (May 15, 2016)

Aranarth said:


> Yup, trifecta, and several others.
> 
> looks at some of the car of the month builds and they are tuned.
> 
> ...


Sweet!! I know I've seen maybe one type of tune that had 3 tunes and a factory tune, I would just want a mild tune since all I have is the Cai on it atm, not sure if I plan to do much more


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

No tune here; just curious if anyone knows if trifecta, etc. will be recalibrating their current tune to reflect the new ECM programming that GM is performing as part of their voluntary emissions recall?


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

the have a user account. just ask em...


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

plasticplant said:


> No tune here; just curious if anyone knows if trifecta, etc. will be recalibrating their current tune to reflect the new ECM programming that GM is performing as part of their voluntary emissions recall?


Yes. We keep all our calibration product offerings up to date with GM latest spec. If the calibration was written before an update became available, you simply have to ask us for the file to be updated for you and we will write and post the update to your account


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Yes. We keep all our calibration product offerings up to date with GM latest spec. If the calibration was written before an update became available, you simply have to ask us for the file to be updated for you and we will write and post the update to your account


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Louis (Dec 28, 2015)

While we are on the 'general' topic of Tunes. Do the 'Tunes' guarantee to pass exhaust emission level tests for your area? Or do you need to roll the car back for testing? Some provinces, and maybe states use the old tailpipe sniff test, and others connect through the computer port. Can they tell it has a tune?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I know, at least with Trifecta, they have the option for the tune to be invisible (doesn't up your flash counter).


----------



## SCR3AMZ (May 15, 2016)

Fleece also has the factory tune built in if needed I guess for the reason


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Louis said:


> While we are on the 'general' topic of Tunes. Do the 'Tunes' guarantee to pass exhaust emission level tests for your area? Or do you need to roll the car back for testing? Some provinces, and maybe states use the old tailpipe sniff test, and others connect through the computer port. Can they tell it has a tune?


Yup,you can flash back to stock with the same file we issue, as it contains both the stock and custom calibrations all in one.

Yes, when checked, it will look just like the factory software. Flashing back to stock is the sure fire way to avoid any issues, however.


----------

